

Show Hn: Daily List of Deleted Domains Newsletter. - iworkforthem

I just launched my second site: NameEgo.com ( http://nameego.com/ ), a daily email newsletter for webmasters looking for deleted domains. I filter the list of deleted domains to 3, 4 , 5, 6 char lists.<p>Hopefully I can get some feedback, etc.
======
brk
$14/month?

Price seems high to me, not sure how you arrived at that amount. It seems like
hard-core domainers already have access to data like this through accounts
they'd have with other registrars, and casual domainers probably know enough
to know that the majority of recently deleted domains tend to suck anyway.

I'm hesitant to give you $14 even one time for a single months subscription to
something that is very unlikely (based on my past experience) to have any
domains worth grabbing, and I'll have to filter through thousands of deleted
domains to MAYBE find one worth grabbing.

I like the idea of what you're doing. I think the real-value add might come
from doing some intelligent sort of the deleted domains. Things like domains
that have a "pronounceable" spelling, etc.

~~~
iworkforthem
I price it at $14/mth, cause a domain without discount can cost anything like
$12-$15 each. So $14 seems appropriate. And when I divide it across 20
weekdays that's around $0.7 per day only. I guess I will look at the pricing
once again.

In the coming weeks, I hope to push out more variation sort of the deleted
domains.

\- pronounceable list.

\- spelling list.

\- words only list.

\- one number only list.

\- one dash only list.

Any more that will be useful?

